# Where Can You Find FFAs? - The Survey!



## pattycake (Jul 5, 2007)

In response to picklemans thread Where can you find FFAs, I thought Id do a little survey, just to see if there are specific places FFAs can indeed be found and to compare our dating patterns and habits.
So ladies, please participate, whether youre single or taken.

*You dont have to answer every question if you dont want to, simply leave out any youre not answering.
*If it suits you to re-word a question, feel free.

*QUESTIONS*
*Your occupation/workplace
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
*Favourite type of social places
*Favourite types of places to shop.
*Your main interests.
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
*Describe your own mode of dress.
*Describe your body type.

**********************************

*Pattycake*
Your occupation/workplace
*Health Care Helpline/call centre*
Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job? If yes, describe them. 
*Yes (workmate). He turned out to be gay though. Were great friends now. Hes quite chubby with lovely lovehandles.*
Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
*Working in a gallery. There were lots of hot BHM tourists that visited. Working in a record shop  I had a gorgeous BHM colleague. There was another girl who liked him too and she got in first!*
Favourite type of social places
*Gigs (venues ranging from arenas to small pubs), pubs, rock clubs, bars, galleries, museums.*
Favourite types of places to shop.
*Record shops, bookshops, markets. Places like Camden in London.*
Your main interests.
*Art, music, seeing live bands, reading,*
Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
*N/A*
Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
*Pubs, rock clubs, bars, in a record shop (while I was working), in a bookshop (while I was working), on a bus(!)*
Ive met the majority of my boyfriends through/by
*Meeting my friends friends at social gatherings.*
If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
*Once. A few casual dates. Physical attraction and friendship but nothing deeper than that. Nice experience while it lasted.*
My preferred size/shape of guy is ..
*Hes got to have some kind of belly.*
Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
*Yes. Online. (details above!)*
Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
*No. Not a first date anyway. Im all for it though.*
Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
*Yes.*
Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
*Music, books, art. *
Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
*Theres usually an interest in history! *
Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
*Most do.*
If you arent out, would that prevent you approaching a BHM or reciprocating his flirting if your friends were present?
*With the ones that dont know, I dont think it would prevent me.*
Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
*Skater, eclectic, individual.*
Describe your own mode of dress.
*Quirky.*
Describe your body type.
*Inbetweeny!*


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jul 5, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace

Travel Agent

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?

Yes

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?

Nope

*Favourite type of social places

The beach, any bars on the beach, festivals (jazz, art, etc)

*Favourite types of places to shop.

Anywhere that has cute clothes in my size. Usually Walmart, Sears, Lane Bryant, Target, Burlington

*Your main interests.

#1 interest is books. #2 interest is travel, and due to my job I've been lucky enough to have a few awesome opportunities to travel for 'business'

*I’ve been hit on/picked up by guys at/in…

Hmm, I don't have a place in mind. Most of my dates stem from meeting the guy through friends or him actually being a friend for quite a while. A couple of times I've done the online thing

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.

It was pleasant

*My preferred size/shape of guy is…

Large (300+ lbs) and tall, but I've dated guys of all sizes

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? 

Yes

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?

Yes and Yes

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?

Yes. It pays to be (a little) bold

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your future partner should share with you?

The most important thing to me as far as hobbies go is that he should at least appreciate good literature (this standard includes comic books), or appreciate my interest in it. If someone made fun of me (truly made fun, as opposed to harmless teasing) for reading so much I would kick him to the curb

I've mostly dated guys with very different interests from me. It's more exciting that way. I prefer not to be with someone who was exactly like me

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?

Yes, come to think of it

*Are you &#8216;out’ as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?

Yes

*What’s your ideal mode of dress for a man?

I couldn't care less

*Describe your own mode of dress.

Jeans, cute top, flip flops

*Describe your body type.

Curvy, voluptuous, plush, thick, shapely, hour-glass/borderline pear shape, lush, healthy, full-figured, plus-sized


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 5, 2007)

*Natasha*
**Your occupation/workplace*
*Student lol/ also kinda sales girl *
**Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?*
*yes*
**Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?*
*Yes (used to work on burgerking )*
**Favourite type of social places*
*pubs, festivals, malls in general, beach, campus, I love anywhere * 
**Favourite types of places to shop.*
*If it has cute clothes on my size is right for me*
**Your main interests.*
*Love to read, love sports and cardio activities, dance, languages xD*
**Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in*
*I don't know... i've hitted on while clubbing mostly or partys *
**Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in*
*by bhms almost anywhere ... by any size guys, a lot of places :s[/B]*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
dunno... social events I think xD (partys and stuff)... and three through internet lol
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
It wqas nice n.n
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Large and taller than me n.n it has to be at least 300 or plus ), but i'v dated guys with any size
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
Yes, two of them through internet, and like four by friends or social events
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Yes and yes
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yep!!
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Jejeje... reading, we don't need to have the same taste on books, but i love a guy who like reading, and... jejeje :blush: :blush: well I tend to use videogames to relax (lol)... I would love a guy who could play with me... or dont make fun of me... cuz if he does, i'll kick his ass 
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Yep!
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
I dont go around saying Im a FFA (most of people don't know what is that lol), but my friends, family, and who knows me know my prefferences
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
I really don't care... but i like casual
*Describe your own mode of dress.
Casual 
*Describe your body type.
Im a regular girl... sporty tipe lol!!!... no kidding... im normal, kinda skinny *


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 5, 2007)

**Your occupation/workplace*
I'm a student. I'm also an only child/daddy's little girl, so I have yet to get a job. But it's inevitable. I suppose any work experience I've had involves teaching others. I'm a tutor, and I interned as a 6th grade teachers assistant. Blah, I rambled. In conclusion... no job. Just school.

**Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?*
Not particularly. My high school was very athletic oriented, and my college is as well... so I'm not expecting to find anyone big enough/sexy enough for me to be attracted to them.

**Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?*
See above. xP

**Favourite type of social places*
Parties. It doesn't really matter where they are, as long as I'm surrounded by friends having a great time. Although, I can't party all the time, so I can often be found alone in my room.

*
*Favourite types of places to shop.*
Newbury Comics, Victorias Secret, Hot Topic, Spencers...


**Your main interests.*
Drawing, Reading, Trampolining, Music, Blazing, Writing, Debating, Partying.


**Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in*
I can't hit on guys in person, unless of course I'm intoxicated. I'm just very reserved. So I guess I usually pick up guys at parties and through friends.
*
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in*
Everywhere. Guys even try to hit on me in front of my father. Needless to say, he gets mad. 

*
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by*
Through friends. And surprisingly... online. I'm very selective over who I decide to meet offline, and so far every single person I've met has been a big part of my life. 


**If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.*
Right now I'm dating someone who I met online... (Chris). He messaged me saying that we lived near each other, and then after a couple months of talking he invited me to a party at his apartment. Needless to say, I brought a friend. And I had such a great time, I've been chilling with him and his friends ever since. 
He's certainly not the first guy I met online. I even have some online friends that I have been talking to for over 5 years that I would meet at any second if it wasn't for distance. 
*
*My preferred size/shape of guy is*
At least 4 times bigger than me (>400 lbs). The sexiest parts of a man are thighs, belly, ass, and tits. (My friends always laugh at me cuz it sounds like I'm talking about a chick). But yeah, the bigger a guy is... the sexier. 


**Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?*
I suppose I've dated 2 men of my absolute minimum preferred size. I don't expect to meet anyone of my actual preferred size until later in life. (Although I'd like to hope it's sooner). So yeah I've dated a few guys who weigh about 400 pounds, all of whom were/are unbelievably sexy. One I met throuigh a friend, and the other I met online.

*
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?*
I sometimes do. It's more like, "You wanna chill sometime?" Or "We should go get coffee or something." I never formally ask anyone out. I'm a baby, so I can never approach anyone I'm attracted to. Which sucks, cuz I don't expect the kind of guys I find sexy to come up to me. But yeah, maybe I'll get some balls eventually and learn how to hit on guys.


**Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?*
Never. I'm too much of a baby to make the first move.

*
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?*
Not particularly. I don't care what my significant other is into, as long as he is intelligent enough to challenge me. 


**Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?*
Alot of my boyfriends have been in bands or have had careers in music. I've dated 2 guitarists, 3 bassists, and a recording engineer. 


**Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?*
Haha, I am very 'out' as an FFA. Everytone who meets me knows what I like... and to what extent that I like it. My mother thinks it's just a phase, and my father tries to ignore it (since he doesnt live with me, he doesn't have to try too hard to ignore it). 
And my friends... everyone knows. Gosh, sometimes in Biology class last year, I would lean over into my friend Tom's ear and whisper seductively, "I need some fat man titties". And he just shudders cuz he knows I'm serious.
But it's been a bit of a problem when I find myself falling for thin guys. My most recent ex boyfriend, I was with for 2 years. I fell in love with him because we had a great mental connection. But I was essentially sexually starved for 2 years. And of course it has really frustrated alot of my ex's because they knew that there was no way they could please me like I pleased them. It made the relationship sexually lop-sided.
*
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?*
Yeah... I'm out. And if I wasn't so much of a baby I would have no problem flirting with a big sexy guy in front of my friends. If anything with their encouragement, it would be easier.


**Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?*
Well, formal dress is so unbelievably hot. But it's not something that can be worn all the time. So I guess my ideal mode of dress would consist of a button down collared shirt and whatever type of pants. I just love button down collared shirts.

*
*Describe your own mode of dress.*
I'm rather conservative, I dress in a weird punk/retro way. Sometimes in a weird victorian/retro way. But usually... I'm in a tank top and jeans. 

*
*Describe your body type.*
I'm small. 5' 5" and just under 100 pounds. So essentially, I'm fragile.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jul 5, 2007)

QUESTIONS

*Your occupation/workplace

An admin based role

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?

Hmmm, there's a sexy BHM who works on the 8th floor in my office, I often see him in the morning :wubu: 

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?

 Sadly there were no beautiful gentleman in the last place I worked  

*Favourite type of social places

Cinemas, coffee houses, resturants, people's flats, pubs, bars, shops...everywhere really. It depends what mood I am in! 

*Favourite types of places to shop.

Bookstores, clothes shops, HMV, kooky places (e.g Affleck's palace in Manchester)

*Your main interests.

Friends, family, having a good time and trying new things

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in

Bars, mainly

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in

Everywhere from Tesco's to the train station...mainly pubs/bars though!

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by

Friends' matchmaking

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.

No, but I wouldn't say no!

*My preferred size/shape of guy is

Chubby to very, very large. Its also not just about the size, its the shape and feel and texture of a man's fat.

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?

Not really.....**sob**

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?

No, I'm far too shy to make a first move :blush: 

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?

See the above answer :blush: 

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?

Eating & dining out, reading, discussing various topics, a zest for life, and a strong bond with his family & friends

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?

No, all very, very different indeed from each other

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?

No, although my best friend knows I have a thing for big men!

*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?

No it wouldn't  

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?

Very dapper and dressed up or smart casual. I love big men in good clothes  

*Describe your own mode of dress.

Very girly

*Describe your body type.

Size 16/18, curvy, buxom and well proportioned.

Lady Bella xXx


----------



## ruby (Jul 5, 2007)

Where Can You Find FFAs? - The Survey! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

QUESTIONS
*Your occupation/workplace
Consultant

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job? No


*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? Yes If so, what was the job? I was it support and he was a CPA


*Favourite type of social places
I'm not social when I'm out, I either go to the bank, grocery store, For fun, I swim, hike or travel. I never go to pubs or clubs.


*Favourite types of places to shop. Online


*Your main interests. computers, music, travel, interior design, and the outdoors


*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in I picked up a BHM on Craigslist and he's a KEEPER


*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
I get hit on all of the time, but I only acted on it one time. It was a BHM in the grocery store. He found me feeling the veggies. I dated him for a couple of months, until I found out he had another girlfriend. 


*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/byI haven't had that many.



*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience. I posted one personals ad on craigslist. I was very specific in what I was seeking. My ad got 6 replies. I put 5 in the trash and agreed to meet #6 at a local Starbuck's. We are planning a wedding.


*My preferred size/shape of guy is Big all over (beyond chubby) and round. I love a big belly, butt, shoulders, and thighs, double chin.


*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? Yes If so, how did you meet him/them? Online

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? No -- I'm a bit shy. If yes, did he accept?


*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
I make the guy comfortable enough that he makes the first move.


*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you? I don't require any single activity. My relationships are usually formed based on chemistry and values

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?

*Are you out as an FFA? I'm OUT Do your friends/family know your preferred type? 
They know but are afraid to comment in my presence because they know that I am shameless.

*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present? NOTHING

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man? If he looks good naked, he will look good in any type of clothes as long as they are clean. I prefer a man who spends less time getting ready than I do. I prefer clothes that can be worn on safari.

*Describe your own mode of dress. casual

*Describe your body type. Tall size 8 or 10.


----------



## persimmon (Jul 5, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace

Retail chain pharmacy. 

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?

Ayup. Ethical considerations really really prevent me from going after patients, but fortunately it's a moot point since I have my own chunky honey.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?

When I worked a crappy phone job, there was this tall blonde supervisor/admin who was around 300 pounds and had blue-violet eyes....sigh. Best part of that job.

*Favourite type of social places

I am a shy nerd. If I am forced to leave my house, a (quiet) coffeeshop will suffice, especially if they put up with RPGs.

*Favourite types of places to shop.

Thrift shops, with discount aggregators like Ross as a fallback. Failing that, the Internet.

*Your main interests.

I love to cook and read and I'm picking up knitting. My main hobby is spoiling my husband absolutely rotten.

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in

The, um, Internet. Also an ACM chapter meeting.

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.

Reader, I married him.

*My preferred size/shape of guy is

220-350; my approximate height (66 inches/1.7 m) or a bit taller. A round bottom and chunky thighs are nice, too :wubu:

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? 

Hunnh.

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?

Yup, and yup.

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?

Indeed, when haven't I? I guess the "shy" applies mostly to people outside my nerdy circles.

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your future partner should share with you?

Since I like to cook, it's quite important that my husband likes to eat, and it helps that we're both sci-fi nerds.

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?

Actually, all the semi-recent ones have been chunky sci-fi nerds who like to eat.

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?

To my friends, yeah. My family just knows that I kept dating fat guys and then married one. I think it's pretty obvious, just as it's pretty obvious my husband likes chicks with big racks.

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?

Clean? All the buttons done up, and not especially rumpled? I do like the unfortunately-trendy emo heavy-rimmed glasses.

*Describe your own mode of dress.

Right now, an air cast/walking boot to the left knee, two axial crutches, a scungy old pair of shorts and a tank top. When the leg isn't busted, my work uniform is Dansko mary janes, a knee-length skirt and a v-neck top. Oh, and a white coat.

*Describe your body type.

I'm an hourglass on the low end of plus-size, with giganto muscly thighs from biking and crushing men to death in crime dramas.

Maybe just the biking, actually.


----------



## Kiki (Jul 6, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
I'm a recent graduate but I've just started crappy temping jobs to tide me over for a bit.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Not my crappy temp jobs, no.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
It's amazing how blokes gain weight at uni so there were a few cute BHMs and soon-to-be BHMs at uni.
*Favourite type of social places
Anywhere that plays loud music of the rockular persuassion, but also, I like quieter pubs and bars and just hanging out in the park. 
*Favourite types of places to shop.
Weird, thrift type places, gadgety shops, markets, book shops, record shops.
*Your main interests.
Photography. Martial arts. I've just joined a unisex netball team. Books. Cinema.
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
Rock clubs. I approach. We talk. It turns out they're taken, mostly. 
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
Rock clubs, student union bar, a music festival, in the line for a gig.
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Us both being in the same place, doing the same thing, noticing him (or him noticing me), chatting and him being ensnared by my charms! Simple but effective.
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
A BIG FAT ROCKER!!!!
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
Yes. In the line for at the aforementioned gig. It was raining and he asked if he could get under my umbrella. I liked that level of barefaced cheek! It went from there. We dated for nearly a year.
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Yes and yes. Do it, girls!
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yes. Do it, girls!
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Not imperitive, but I usually meet them through some shared interest anyway.
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
They've mostly been the same type of person, just different sizes. (Not that there have been _that_ many anyway!)
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
My friends know, due to me always hitting on BIG FAT ROCKERS!
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
ROCKER!!!!
*Describe your own mode of dress.
Dog's dinner!
*Describe your body type.
Little body, big head.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 6, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
HR

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Yes, I work in an open building, you can see onto other floors, theres this guy on the floor above me - fat, obviously. After a few months, found out he was already taken :doh: but we email and stuff...

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
No... not in the fat sense anyway...

*Favourite type of social places
Quiet bars, nice restaurants, the theatre...

*Favourite types of places to shop.
H&M, Ark, Topshop, River Island... the usual british girly shops...

*Your main interests.
People watching, sleeping, not drinking, choreographing/dancing, youtube, perving, laughing, the gym, Mr Moyles, eating simple food....

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
Work, surprisingly - nights out, obviously..

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
Nights out, again, work, uni...

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Work and uni... i find it hard to trust people so its alot easier being in those places where you already know them..

*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Minimum 300lbs/24st...I like them BIG with big soft bellies... hot

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
No, which makes me very sad :-( but i'm actively looking now for my perfect supersize chunk... Very excited about my first experience with a BHM, bring it on guys...

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Yes and no... I have no issues asking guys out though... in life, if you don't ask, most the time you won't get, so just do it...

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yes - again, just do it...

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Not really, they just have to love me and give me their all...

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Not really, all very different...

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
I wouldn't say I was out, I am in the process of coming out... two of my closest friends know what i'm looking for in my next boyfriend... Its one of those things though, at the moment I have no reason to go around shouting out my sexual preference... when my next boyfriend comes along, my friends and family will be able to see for themselves.

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
Casual, funky jeans, nice tops... quite simple really, but trendy... not hiding away in crappy clothes because they're 'big'. Its a real turn on when a BHM is confident about his size...

*Describe your own mode of dress.
As above... just keeping it real, nothing over top, but i look good  

*Describe your body type.
5'3, slim... good boobs


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 6, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
Entertainment/recreation setting
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Yes, but I don't date people who work in the same site as me.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
No
*Favourite type of social places
Movie theatre, bowling alley...uuummm..in front of my tv? Crap, no wonder I can't meet anybody
*Favourite types of places to shop.
Online...Again crap
*Your main interests.
Movies, theatre, writing (but not really reading, go figure)
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
At a club in the oh so very rare occasion that I have been dragged there.
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
Mostly by strangers who are patrons at my work, previously guys in school
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Being friends or friends of friends (you know what I mean right?)
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
Nope, I hate IM so that usually deters people I think
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Large
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
Yes, school
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Yes and yes
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yes
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Movies, seriously. This part of my career and also my dream career so you should like a variety. I don't understand people that will only watch horror or only watch Will Ferrell movies.
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Other than me?, lol
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
I've never put to them in those terms, but most know I go for the cuddly type 
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
I'll answer even though I don't consider myself closeted. It would not prevent me.
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
As long as he launders his clothes I don't care
*Describe your own mode of dress.
Work is business casual. Everyday I tend to like somewhat edgy/goth, but rarely find clothes like that for me because see next answer...
*Describe your body type.
SSBBW


----------



## lemmink (Jul 6, 2007)

QUESTIONS
*Your occupation/workplace
Day job - government open plan office.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
No.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
No.

*Favourite type of social places
Goth clubs.

*Favourite types of places to shop.
Anywhere that sells books.

*Your main interests.
Reading. Internet. Uh. That's it.

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
Um... I don't think I've ever seriously hit on anyone, except the current boyfriend. And that started on the internet.

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
Discounting the people who've hit on me because of my uh, presumed race... (which happens approx. 2-3 times a day, and EVERYWHERE)... mainly in clubs. And on the internet, but I'm not sure if that counts.

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Meeting them in clubs.

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
First husband = from online. It was shit. Second almost-husband = from online. Was superawesome. Still is. And surprisingly good because up until I met him in the flesh, he kinda thought I was a bloke. 

*My preferred size/shape of guy is
At the moment I'm going for slim with a fat podgy belly. I kind of change around. So long as a guy eats and has *something* to grab though, I'm pretty set.

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
Well, the current bf is of my current preferred size (and a willing-ish feedee, too). Before though, when I was more into guys in the 300lb range, I did date a bloke like that. I met him in a bondage club. 

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Um... don't think I actually have. Although I've yelled at people and played it passive aggressive until they were guilted it into it. Yep, that's how I roll.

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yep.

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Well... someone who is creative is cool. I used to think books were the key, but if you're into any form of artistic impression... or if you know heaps about science stuff... then I'm down with that. 

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Nope.

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
Friends do, family not really.

*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
I don't know. I haven't been out AND single at the same time.

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
Preppy. Or punk. In the non-lame way.

*Describe your own mode of dress.
Er. Anything I fall into when I roll outta bed. I dress like a slob.

*Describe your body type.
The bf calls me zaftig. I'm kind of hour-glass shaped.


----------



## ffaboots (Jul 6, 2007)

This is a great idea!

*Your occupation/workplace
*Opera singer/admin asst*

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
*Yes, both, though male opera singers are usually either gay or only into skinny girls. And the guys at the admin jobs are usually married.*

*Favourite type of social places
*I like hanging out at friends' apartments, mostly. Bars are fun once in a great while. I love to go out dancing, but usually go to gay bars because I've had some bad experiences with gross guys coming on way too strong in straight bars.*

*Favourite types of places to shop.
*Anywhere I can buy clothes for me, clothes for my BF, stuff for my apartment, books or music.*

*Your main interests.
*Singing, reading, movies, New York, travel*

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
*At parties and bars, online...once I hit on a tech guy from a show I was in.*

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
*On the street, on the subway, in stores, in bars, at parties, at work...I think I must seem receptive.*

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
*Online, and a couple through friends or singing.*

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
*Usually excellent. The two guys I've ever fallen in love with, I met both online. I'm currently in a 7-year relationship with a guy I met online. I can't recommend the internet highly enough, especially if you're too busy to spend a lot of time loitering around bars and coffee shops.*

*My preferred size/shape of guy is
*Fat, and preferably soft. I love bellies and moobs. Tall is nice but not necessary.*

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
*Once during a show, and once in college, but other than that always online. Usually if I've dated a thinner guy it's because I met him in person and liked his personality.*

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
*I have, a few times...I think usually they've said yes. A couple of times they were like, "That sounds great," but then no follow-through, so I took it as a no.*

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
*Yes, thank GOD. Some of them take for-freaking-ever to make a move!  *

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
*My partner has to see performances I'm in, and come to any parties I plan...and I like the occasional dinner out and/or movie. I would love to take my BF to the theater or the opera, but the seats are always too small, BOO.*

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
*I don't think so.*

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
*My close friends do, and I would think my family would have figured it out by now.*

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
*Ideal? Honestly, I LOVE suits. Big guys look insanely delicious in suits. I know they're expensive and guys don't like wearing them, but oh my god do they look good.*

*Describe your own mode of dress.
*I wear a lot of skirts and dresses. Kind of Charlotte from Sex and the City, but not so Junior League. Lots of v-necks because I love to cleave.*

*Describe your body type.
*I'm tall and what Igigi.com refers to as a "figure 8" (I think that means pear-shaped with big boobs).*


----------



## SnapDragon (Jul 6, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
Research scientist
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Yes, several.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
I've always had the same job.
*Favourite type of social places
At home or at a friend's house.
*Favourite types of places to shop.
The Internet.
*Your main interests.
Writing, horticulture, motoring.
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
University, online.
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
University, online.
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
I've only had two, so I'm perhaps underqualified to define 'most'. The first one was someone I met online (and through a writing site, not one of those ridiculous 'meet someone' sites) and it didn't work because I only liked him for his personality. The second one was someone I met at university.
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
I became friends with a man through email, and we later met up. He was not physically my type, but I was flattered by his interest in me and still young enough and naive enough to think appearance didn't have to matter.
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Fat. I prefer chunky, broad-shouldered men with soft, subcutaneous fat all over rather than beer guts/ abdominal fat. A chubby face and a double chin make me go weak at the knees.
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
I was in a serious relationship with a fat man whom I met at University for 2 1/2 years. He wasn't exactly built to spec, but beggars can't be choosers! Eventually I ended it due to a culmination of problems, but mostly because the relationship seemed to have run its course.
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
That depends what a 'date' means. I asked a fat lad to go to the cinema with me when I was 17, and he agreed and we went, but nothing happened and I think he must have thought I asked him merely as a friend. The men I actually was involved with, I just flirted with and they flirted back, and stuff just happened. I've not found it necessary to formally ask/ give permission to someone to flirt with me at a designated venue.
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yes.
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
For a relationship to have any long-term sustainability, I think my partner must share my open-mindedness, receptivity to new experiences, appreciation of the world around us, and ambition. I don't want to go out with someone who is apathetic about everything and has no sense of wonder. He must also have a compatible sense of humour. Other than that, I'm open to anything, and I believe firmly in having individual interests and not falling into the trap of doing everything together.
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
They both drove white hatchbacks. Other than that, I can't think of anything.
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
Yes.
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
N/A.
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
Smart-casual.
*Describe your own mode of dress.
Smart-casual.
*Describe your body type.
Thin.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Laina (Jul 8, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
Chiropractic assisstant
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Um, yes.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
Um, yes. (Retail, for the loss.)
*Favourite type of social places
Socializing isn't really my thing--got a dark basement I can chill in? We're good.
*Favourite types of places to shop.
People have shopping preferences?
*Your main interests.
Horseback riding. Reading. Bad gothic poetry. World domination.
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
Teh intarweb. 
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
...I met a guy at a bar once. As a rule, I will not go home with the kind of boy who takes home the kind of girl he meets at a bar. (Even if that girl is me.)
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Friends.
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
We dated for two years. He was wonderful. =)
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Unimportant.
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
Yes. Friends and the 'net. Yay for IM flirtation!
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Often. Sometimes.
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
I'd be hard pressed to date if I didn't. =( Boys always assume I'm taken. 
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Breathing. I like 'em alive. (Yeah, I'm picky like that.)
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
I date geeks. Without fail. They're more fun.
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
Mildly. It's never come up as an issue.
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
N/A. But no. I love to flirt.
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
Nearly as unimportant as body type.
*Describe your own mode of dress.
Currently? Jeans. Sometimes office wear. On Tuesday nights I'm a goth chick. 
*Describe your body type.
Miniature.

Oh, yeah. Hi all. I found the internet again.


----------



## Melian (Jul 8, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
PhD student...I am permanently trapped in a molecular bio lab

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Yes

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
I can usually find someone to crush on at ANY job.  

*Favourite type of social places
Hanging out at my house, cyber clubs, patios downtown (with a beer)

*Favourite types of places to shop.
Online shops, mostly. There are a few storefronts here too, but they are getting pricey.

*Your main interests.
Console gaming, molecular biology, black metal, tattoos, horror films and B movies.

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
Mainly situations where alcohol is involved...I don't really come onto guys/girls while sober.

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
They try EVERYWHERE. I was on psychiatric rotation in a hospital, and some of the staff actually attempted to get my number. Jeez....

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Total randomness. The current one was my boss at a summer job, two years ago. I've met others at school, at parties, online, through friends, etc.

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
I met an amazing guy online, several years ago. We eventually ended it, since he accepted a job across the country, but we are still in touch and I love him very deeply.

*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Ideally, a guy should be about 45-70 kg heavier than I am. I'm about 46 kg.

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
They were just regular guys, who I met as mentioned above. 

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Almost exclusively, haha. If I want to ask, I ask. They usually accept.

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Hells yeah.

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
For us to REALLY get along and enjoy a lasting relationship, he should be interested in at least some of the following: gaming, biology/chemistry/physics, comics, tattoos, Tolkien, goth subculture, anime, horror (I mean, we need something to do together besides the obvious....).

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Most of them were into all/most of my imperative activities 

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
Not officially "outed," but I think my choices in boyfriends speak for themselves. I've been called on it before, and didn't try to hide my preference.

*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
Not at all.

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
I'm mostly attracted to goth/punk looking guys. I've also been known to be attracted to guys who just had weird style, in one way or another.

*Describe your own mode of dress.
Rivet/cyber goth. Plastic clothes, shit kicker boots, metal, tattoos, latex, UV reactive material. 

*Describe your body type.
Sickly thin...5'8'' and 46 kg.


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll say it again.......you FFA chicks fucking own! Thank God for ya.


----------



## ciccia (Jul 15, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
*Fashion/Buying office*
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
*I would love to but we're all women except for a slim boss and a slim gay.*
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
*Never  It just happens to see attractive types on the street, in public transport, never at work...*
*Favourite type of social places
*Restaurants.*
*Favourite types of places to shop.
*Different kinds of shops, outlets.*
*Your main interests.
*Foreign languages, IT, electronics, in-line skating, traveling, fashion, painting, poetry.*
*I’ve hit on/picked up guys at/in…
*Never on purpose, accidentally, in internet, in the city..*
*I’ve been hit on/picked up by guys at/in…
*Same as above.*
*I’ve met most of my boyfriends through/by…*
Internet, as for one-night-stands. Everywhere else, as for relationships.*
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
*Sure i did. Nothing special...*
*My preferred size/shape of guy is…
*The bigger the better, the softer the better. A huge soft body made of fat rolls and a lovely face.*
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
*Not really, almost. Two years ago, accidentally, i met a man who was on the way to my preferred size, we lived together and made plans for the future, we love each other. And almost two months ago we broke up as in his opinion the perfect shape is slim and i respect his right to be whatever he wants. Damn i know it's better this way, but i still cry each time i think about it.*
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
*Yes. I like to get what i want and i don't remember being rejected. *
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
*Of course i did! I just don't remember how to do it any more as i haven't been interested in anyone else for a long time, and i guess I'm still not really interested...*
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
*Fat admiration of course! Then, of course, he has to be a mature person, educated and smart.*
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
*Sure!*
*Are you &#8216;out’ as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
*Most do.*
*If you aren’t &#8216;out’, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
*The thing that can prevent me from flirting is still loving my ex and being afraid of a guy not believing that i do like fat guys.*
*What’s your ideal mode of dress for a man?
*Ideal - fashionable and elegant, but actually i don't care that much, he should wear clothes that fit and suit him well.*
*Describe your own mode of dress.
*Elegant, particular.*
*Describe your body type.
*Average height, slim, proportioned body.*


----------



## cammy (Jul 15, 2007)

*Cammy*
*Your occupation/workplace*
Mom, at home.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?* 
Yes, I have my very own BHM with a lovely growing belly! 
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job?* 
No.
*Favourite type of social places*
Going out with friends - restaurants, comedy clubs, concerts, pubs, dancing, museums, private parties.
*Favourite types of places to shop.*
I'm not really much of a shopper, so mostly I'm buying the everyday essentials. But, when I do shop for me it's bookstores, clothing boutiques, Sephora, Ulta.
*Your main interests.*
Keeping my guy up and running, raising my kids to be happy and productive, photography, literature, self-preservation.
*I’ve hit on/picked up guys at/in…*
Generally, guys have always hit on me - I guess I'm very approachable.
*I’ve been hit on/picked up by guys at/in…*
I met my BHM through the internet. In the past, at bars/clubs, the grocery, walking down the street, parties, job interviews(!), offices, my neighborhood, restaurants, beach, clients...pretty much everywhere.
*I’ve met the majority of my boyfriends through/by…*
School and friends' parties.
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.*
Yes and we're getting married. 
*My preferred size/shape of guy is...*
One with a big belly. I don't go for guys with flabby legs and arms, just give me a big jiggly belly. Every man I've ever been with has gained weight during our relationship - I love to feed them and they usually are very receptive.
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?*
Yes, online and through friends. 
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?*
I met a guy (through a friend) who was moving out of state in 30 days. I asked him of he wanted to have a 30-day affair, we did, he moved and we're still friends.
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?*
Yes.
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?*
Must love water sports. 
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?*
I always go for the entrepreneurial type.
*Are you &#8216;out’ as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?*
Most do.
*If you aren’t &#8216;out’, would that prevent you approaching a BHM or reciprocating his flirting if your friends were present?*
My single friends make some really dumb man choices, so I've never been shy about flirting with a guy just because he's a BHM and not of their preference. None of them would ever have gone for my BHM, but now that he's mine and they have to hear about how wonderful he is, they all wish he had a clone! 
*What’s your ideal mode of dress for a man?*
Casual, but classy.
*Describe your own mode of dress.*
Sexy 1950's mom.
*Describe your body type.*
Thin, but very shapely.


----------



## tuesday (Jul 16, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
Theatre (Management)
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Not that I can remember.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
When I was younger and worked in my aunt and uncle's restaurant. One of the chefs....mmmmmmmm!
*Favourite type of social places
Dinner with friends, pubs, parties.
*Favourite types of places to shop.
Clothes; Primark and Matalan for cheap stuff, Oasis and Monsoon for expensive stuff. Other stuff; Portobello Rd Market for browsing, Borders for books, online for CDs and DVDs, electronic stuff etc.
*Your main interests.
Theatre, cinema, music, cooking, dancing.
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
I've approached guys I've been attracted to at parties.
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
Hit on at parties, dinner parties, pubs, online. The usual.
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Friends. My fiance was a friend of my best friend's boyfriend at the time.
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
Yes. I used to play an online quiz where you could chat with other players as you played. He sent me some PMs (obviously impressed by my massive knowledge of trivia!) and eventually we were chatting regularly. He was in Australia but he came over (to visit family) and we met up (in a public place with friends present!) and dated long distance until I found out he was 'dating' at least two other girls from the quiz too!
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
I just don't like skinny/bony/runt-of-the-litter men. Urgh! Anything fleshier than that will do.
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
The fattest man I dated (295 lbs) I met at university. My fiance is one of the smallest men I've been with (and he's chubby!)
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
My fiance! It would have been more than his life was worth to turn me down!
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yep
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Not really. Although my fiance is an FA too, so that's nice!
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Yes, actually. Plus an interest in me always helped.
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
I don't think people know I *prefer *fat. They probably think that I'm accepting of all shapes and sizes.
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
No, but the fact that I'm engaged would!
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
Don't care, as long as his clothes are occasionally laundered.
*Describe your own mode of dress.
A little eccentric, with either too much black or too much colour.
*Describe your body type.
Generous. (A little overweight)


----------



## mischel (Jul 18, 2007)

I love this thread!!!
It's sooo great to read all these details .


----------



## Amandy (Jul 20, 2007)

Oooh, I haven't been here in a while, this is fun!

*Your occupation/workplace
Communications/Graphic design

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Yes, I'm not made of stone, fcol!

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
Yes, (same line of work) in fact that's how I met my big boy

*Favourite type of social places
I guess I've always preferred sports bars and brew pubs over dance clubs for fat guy watching

*Favourite types of places to shop.
I have a thing for drug stores / pharmacies, wherever I travel - I think there's much to learn about a locale by their drug stores. Also, H&M, J Crew, Ann Taylor Loft, gourmet grocery stores and wine stores

*Your main interests.
Inline skating, biographies, football (american), sarcasm, biking, illegal music downloads, skinny skiing, going to bullfights on acid...

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
Only under the influence (bars/clubs/parties); I don't come off as shy, but hitting on men is just not something I've done very much.

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
Airports, gas stations, banks, the internets

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
Work, and bars, trite but true

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
One guy, but he wasn't very fat, and not very fun either.

*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Fat, duh. Soft, full, round, smooth, moobs, belly hang but buoyantly so - muscle is wonderful too, but should be well padded :eat2: 

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
Yes, my squeeze is just right - he's currently at the 300-350ish sweet spot I love.

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Its how I snagged my mac daddy - I finally asked him to lunch, because he was totally clueless that I was interested. Then I asked him to dinner, etc...

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
See above

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Sarcasm, active lifestyle, heathendom

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Me, I suppose - and I guess they all were good eaters too

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
Kinda? Most good friends figured it out; I have one BBW friend that constantly picks my FFA brain in dealing with having an FA boyfriend. I've never really discussed it with family and they don't bring it up.

*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
Totally NA - even when I wasn't more out, I always flirted with fat guys - esp in my younger/college/drinking days when I would be buzzed and bold

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
I love sport jackets on big guys; oh, and sweaters, I simply adore feeling up a big man in a well fitting sweater; it's borderline fetish.

*Describe your own mode of dress.
Cool-trendy but work-conservative; I hate slutty clothes at work - but I will wear slutty clothes for my man.

*Describe your body type.
Medium tall, usually on the thin/willowy side, but I fluctuate and have 4s through 8s in my closet


----------



## Love.Metal (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh boy! A survey!! <--nerd

QUESTIONS
*Your occupation/workplace
Full-time student, part-time bartender
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
Oh yeah...
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
Um, no. I previously worked as a vet tech with much older men, lol
*Favourite type of social places
Probably just hanging out and grabbing a bite to eat somewhere (like some sushi!), I'm not a big "social person"
*Favourite types of places to shop.
I actually don't much like shopping. But thrift stores are the best!!
*Your main interests.
Art, psychology, reading, writing, yoga, just having fun
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
NEVER!!
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
School. And mutual friends
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
Haven't dated online, but I've sure met some nice guys recently! 
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
At LEAST 300, prefferably 350 and up. I don't have a limit, either. Tall is good, but as long as he's soft and squishy, I don't care! (but they have to be nice, of course).
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
I am right now, we met in high school. He's about 325-ish right now. that's almost 100 lbs more in 4 years...hehe. I'm slowly working my magic 
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
Yeah, I have a few times. And they said yes, it was kinda fun turning the tables on them and asking them out. I don't preffer it that way, though
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
Yeah, back in high school when I wasn't so shy, lol
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Just a love of knowledge, and the ability to have quality conversations. And they have to be spontaneous and love old movies  
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
Actually, they all have liked big, loud trucks. I don't understand it, because I'm just a punk-rocker with no interest in trucks at all, really. 
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
Some selective friends know, and my BF kinda does, but my family is made up of a bunch of health freaks who can't stand people being chunky. It's sad.
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
I'm 'out' enough to flirt with a big guy  And my friends just roll their eyes and smile. Sometimes they'll point out a larger guy, and insist I go talk to him. It's nice.
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
Whatever he's comfortable in, honestly.
*Describe your own mode of dress.
Jeans, and a t-shirt. But with a bit of punk-inspiration, of course  I never leave home without my chuck's on! Or a band t-shirt. And My hair hasn't been it's natural color since I was 11...lol
*Describe your body type.
Um, average, I guess. I'd like to be smaller, but meh. I'm 5'9, about 155-ish. Kinda sporty because of yoga.


----------



## rachel (Jul 21, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace

I work for a stock broker.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?

I'm kinda new here, but no.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?

Yup, I had a fling with one of the other coaches when I coached gymnastics - big guy, lots of heavy lifting.

*Favourite type of social places

Nice pubs. 

*Favourite types of places to shop.

If they sell books, I'm in. Game stores too.

*Your main interests.

Reading, writing, and gaming. 

*I’ve hit on/picked up guys at/in…

Game stores. 

*I’ve been hit on/picked up by guys at/in…

Honestly, I tend to be the first mover.

*I’ve met most of my boyfriends through/by…

Totally random. I met one in school, another in a bar, a third at a game convention, and the latest at a game store...

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.

Yes, and it was miserable. Long distance relationships ftl. They are almost entirely rooted in fantasy. I found myself dreading the guy's real visits.

*My preferred size/shape of guy is…

Very strong, heavily built with a good solid belly. I am pretty strict about a minimum of 6 foot & 220 lbs.

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?

All but my first boyfriend - I really can't bring myself to be attracted to skinny guys.

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?

I have picked up every guy I have hit on; they have always accepted. 

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?

Is this different from the previous question? Yes.

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?

I dated a non-gamer once and it really didn't work out. I spend enough hours playing video games, card games, role playing games or whatever - my man better be interested, or else we'd spend no time together.

Being a compulsive reader is also a must.

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?

See above. 

*Are you &#8216;out’ as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?

Eh, kinda. Some of my friends know. My family doesn't.

*If you aren’t &#8216;out’, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?

Absolutely not.

*What’s your ideal mode of dress for a man?

Jeans and t-shirts.  I'm really partial to the jeans-and-no-t-shirt look too. 

*Describe your own mode of dress.

Depends. I like form fitting clothes, in levels of dressiness. Jeans, tank-tops. Tanks tops, skirts. Blouses, skirts. Gamer punk with just a hint of librarian thrown in. 

*Describe your body type.

I'm 5'3", 110 lbs; extremely fit but with nicely shaped breasts and bum. 

rachel


----------



## daniel (Sep 3, 2007)

congratulations to this thread !! For a BHM i's absolutly encoureging to learn such positve details in the prescription of FFA's prevalences. I hope that we BHM's make our substantial contribution to your dreams and whishes.
Love you all. Daniel


----------



## numble (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello ladies:wubu:


----------



## Britannia (Sep 4, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace
Sales Associate @ Express.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
No real BHMs come in. But there's some nice sized ones anyways.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
Never had a job before.

*Favourite type of social places
SHOWS, 4th Avenue, college.

*Favourite types of places to shop.
I'm not a big shopper.

*Your main interests.
Literature, poetry, social dynamics, philosophy, music, laughter, food.

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in
I'm always too scared to flirt.

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
I never get hit on/picked up by decent men.

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by
School.

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
I'm doing that right now, and it's going well.

*My preferred size/shape of guy is
Large. Soft. Yum.

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
Not really.

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?
I tried to arrange something with a guy, and he never called me back.

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?
yeah. Always been ignored.

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
Socialization, alone time, and shows.

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
All have been very opinionated.

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
Most friends do. Family don't.

*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
Of course not.

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
Either punk, or well-dressed- a nice shirt and good pair of jeans.

*Describe your own mode of dress.
Punk/fashionista. Depends on how I'm feeling.

*Describe your body type.
Lithe.


----------



## Big-Phil (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, It has been a while since I have been here and talked to you good people.

It is good to hear that there are so many nice FFA out there, sadly I rarely get to meet any.

Anyway I have just moved to the London area for a new job, so if anybody in the area wants to say "Hi" please feel free too


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 11, 2007)

*Your occupation/workplace Dog and cat groomer
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job? Yes, to one of my staff, he looked like a Viking, tall, blond, blue eyes. Too young, too taken.
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job? No
*Favourite type of social places Movie theaters, restaurants
*Favourite types of places to shop. book stores, big box stores, craft stores
*Your main interests. reading, swimming, movies, sewing, cooking
*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in Never hit on or picked up any guys
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in Don't think I have ever been hit on, know I haven't been picked up.
*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by I haven't had any boyfriends, but I have met a few guys from the online community.
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience. Yes, I have gone out on a date or two with guys I met from online, have all been nice guys, but nothing came out of it.
*My preferred size/shape of guy is I like guys built like offensive or defensive linemen, big strong types.
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them? Met him in an AOL chat room. Went on a couple dates, that's about it.
*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept? Never, would be way too embarassed to even try.
*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to? no
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you? I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE football.
*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other? No, I never had a "boyfriend" that I dated for a long time.
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type? Yes, I am "out". Everyone knows I like the big guys.
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man? Naked
*Describe your own mode of dress. I usually am in jeans and sweaters. But I clean up real goodl
*Describe your body type. I am short and round, hourglass with a bit more sand on top.

Hope that helps


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 14, 2007)

Big-Phil said:


> Hi everyone, It has been a while since I have been here and talked to you good people.
> 
> It is good to hear that there are so many nice FFA out there, sadly I rarely get to meet any.
> 
> Anyway I have just moved to the London area for a new job, so if anybody in the area wants to say "Hi" please feel free too



Dr Phil!

You still lecturing?

-Dr SnapDragon.


----------



## Big-Phil (Sep 14, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> Dr Phil!
> 
> You still lecturing?
> 
> -Dr SnapDragon.



Hello Dr SnapDragon,

Yes I am still lecturing, just moved University to a new one... Exciting times. Are you still in the midlands or have you also been drawn to the jobs in the southeast?

Lecturer Phil


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

add on ladies


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm still working on my confidence and social skills so I didn't answer some of the questions but here's me:

*Your occupation/workplace
I'm a Student
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
not really a job but yes
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
*Favourite type of social places
*Favourite types of places to shop.
Bookstores: Borders and Barnes and Noble
Hot Topic
*Your main interests.
Traveling, Reading, Writing, Music, Vampires
*My preferred size/shape of guy is
I like all kinds of guys as well as girls, but I prefer them taller than me I'm 5'3"
*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
No
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
No
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?
Not at all
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?
as long as it doesn't look sloppy we're good
*Describe your own mode of dress.
I dress more conservatively, not real big on showing skin, I own lots of jeans and blouses, I'm still trying to live by the rules of those paying for my education when that's over all hell will break lose
*Describe your body type.
I'm short, bottom heavy, but I still have a lot in the chest area


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

You forgot to add that you are Pele...


----------



## escapist (Dec 28, 2009)

I love these old threads. All I can say is *simply delicious*!


----------



## Sixe (Dec 29, 2009)

I think we forgot the most important point! you can find FFAs anywhere where you are not


----------



## RJI (Dec 29, 2009)

escapist said:


> I love these old threads. All I can say is *simply delicious*!




Haha i just caught on to that while reading another old thread.


----------



## escapist (Dec 29, 2009)

RJI said:


> Haha i just caught on to that while reading another old thread.



Quite the trip huh? I imagine that might have freaked a few of the girls out.

For those who don't know, we have poster who often just say's:

"*___(INSERT NAME)___ you look simply delicious!!!!!!!*"

Normally this is done in conjunction with digging up post that are like 2 or more years old,


----------



## MaybeX (Dec 29, 2009)

Sixe said:


> I think we forgot the most important point! you can find FFAs anywhere where you are not



Ain't it the truth?


----------



## StarWitness (Dec 29, 2009)

*Your occupation/workplace

Retail; I work in a gourmet chocolate shop.

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?

Clients? Oh yes. It's kinda why I have the job... I applied thinking "Ha ha, it would be fun to give chocolate to fat boys all day long," and it ended up being the only job offer I had all summer. Of course, most of our clients are little old ladies, and the cute guys who do come in are invariably looking for presents for their wives or girlfriends. Figures. 

*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?

Nothing worth noting.

*Favourite type of social places

I mostly socialize in people's homes, sometimes bars or cafes. I go clubbing (always goth/industrial) at least a few times a year.

*Favourite types of places to shop.

Barnes and Noble, Borders, Lane Bryant, Target, Torrid. 

*Your main interests.

Art, cooking, tabletop RPGs, literature, music, theater, film.

*Ive hit on/picked up guys at/in

The Internet. I'm kind of an introvert IRL.

*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in

Parties, conventions, bars. Rarely picked up.

*Ive met most of my boyfriends through/by

No real pattern, at least when it comes to long-term relationships.

*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.

It's ranged from hanging out once or twice, not feeling a spark, and moving on to being friends with benefits on a regular basis for about six months. Most of my experiences have been positive, or at least neutral. I think the worst thing that happened to me from online dating was meeting a guy, making out with him, and then finding out the next day that he wasn't interested... via a public entry on his Livejournal. 

*My preferred size/shape of guy is

I like a big lug. Tall and broad.

*Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?

Yes. Once through chance (friend of a friend at a convention), twice through OKCupid.

*Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?

Yes; no.

*Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?

Yup.

*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?

As long as a guy has a sense of respect for my interests, it's not important to me that he share them.

*Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?

All three of the guys I've had long-term relationships with have been martial artists. The most I've taken was one class of aikido.

*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?

Yes? I don't have that kind of relationship with my family where I would feel comfortable talking about what kind of guys I'm into, but I wouldn't balk at introducing them to a man I was serious about because of his weight. I've only said directly "Hey, I'm into fat guys" to a few of my friends, but I'll usually make pronouncements of love/lust about individual fat guys to them. Like how I'm going to marry Nick Frost.

*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?

Hell no. 

*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a man?

I like guys who dress with some fashion sense. It's not a requirement-- I've never been in a relationship with a guy who I'd describe as a clotheshorse-- but I'm much more likely to notice a man who is a snappy dresser. At the very least, he should take a basic sense of pride in his appearance: neat, clean clothing that fits. It projects confidence, fellas. Dress to tell me that you deserve to be looked at.

I wouldn't exactly call it a fetish, but: a button-down shirt and tie just magnifies the sexiness.

Also, a fat guy who can dress for a particular subculture with a sense of style and flair is so, so hot. Especially if that subculture happens to be steampunk. Mmm.

*Describe your own mode of dress.

I have a minimalist aesthetic. I tend towards solid colors, usually dark, and accessorize sparingly. I don't follow trends, but try to be at least somewhat fashionable. Sexy, but not immodest.

*Describe your body type.

I'm 5'4, my clothed measurements are something like 44-40-50.


----------



## RJI (Dec 29, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> *Your occupation/workplace
> 
> Retail; I work in a gourmet chocolate shop.
> 
> ...



MMMMM Chocolate :bow:
Where do i come to pick up my order....


----------



## stldpn (Dec 29, 2009)

*Your occupation/workplace
IT
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
No
*Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?
Yes, prefer not to say
*Favourite type of social places
local bars low key sports bars
*Favourite types of places to shop.
upscale 
*Your main interests.
cars, wood working, pc games
*Ive hit on/picked up gals at/in
everywhere
*Ive been hit on/picked up by guys at/in
everwhere
*Ive met most of my girlfriends through/by
friend of a friend
*If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.
not all good but not all bad
*My preferred size/shape of girl is
curvy anything but bony
*Have you ever dated a woman/women of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?
I've never dated someone I wasn't physically attracted to
*Have you ever asked a girl out on a date? If yes, did she accept?
yes
*Have you ever made the first move on a girl you were attracted to?
yes
*Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?
our musical tastes should jive
*Have your girlfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?
they've all been very diff people
*Are you out as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?
I think so
*If you arent out, would that prevent you flirting with a Bbw if your friends were present?
no
*Whats your ideal mode of dress for a woman?
classy/casual
*Describe your own mode of dress.
mostly professional jeans an t-shirt outside work
*Describe your body type.
football player


----------



## stldpn (Dec 29, 2009)

stldpn said:


> *Your occupation/workplace
> IT
> *Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?
> No
> ...



I plead stupidity... I've been a little doped up here in the hospital for a few days and I misread the OPs question... I wondered about the lack of dichotomy for a moment but alas... too late to save face


----------



## RJI (Dec 31, 2009)

haha momentary lapses are acceptable.


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 31, 2009)

am I pele?...


----------



## RJI (Dec 31, 2009)

IszyStone said:


> am I pele?...



If you want to be.... 
My vote is yes


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2010)

**Your occupation/workplace*
At the moment I'm a housewife looking for employment. I have been a check out chick in the past 

**Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in this job?*
I'm a housewife and I'm attracted to my hubby if that counts 

**Have you ever been attracted to a workmate or client in a previous job? If so, what was the job?*
When I was working in a supermarket there was a very large guy who was kinda hot I guess

**Favourite type of social places*
Definately a bar. Or a nice traditional homey pub in England. Also like to go for a nice coffee sometimes.

**Favourite types of places to shop.*
Ebay? lol Second hand stores... Sometimes highstreet stores. There is also a great alternative multi floored place in birmingham that I mainly shop at. (which i usually end up walking out of with another piercing lol)

**Your main interests.*
Art, Photography, Family, cuddles...

**I’ve hit on/picked up guys at/in…*
I never do the hitting on lol

**I’ve been hit on/picked up by guys at/in…*
Most places... Even at a funeral once :/

**I’ve met most of my boyfriends through/by…*
Online

**If you have ever dated anyone you met online, describe your experience.*
Yup... My first was somebody who I was with for 5 years. Overall not a very good experience. It had its good times though I guess. And the other is my husband. It's been an amazing ride so far! =)

**My preferred size/shape of guy is…*
Bigger the better... Love bigger hanging bellies -that is my main focus, also Moobs, Love handles... anywhere that has fat, I like ;D

**Have you ever dated a man/men of your preferred size? If so, how did you meet him/them?*
Dan is greatly proportioned! Love his body...

**Have you ever asked a guy out on a date? If yes, did he accept?*
Never

**Have you ever made the first move on a guy you were attracted to?*
Never

**Is there an activity/interest that it is imperative to you that your partner shares with you?*
I'm lucky as Me and Dan are alike in almost every way! We love the same things I truely believe we are soulmates.. Also he loves to eat and I love to feed - Match made in heaven 

**Have your boyfriends had any activity/interest in common with each other?*
See above

**Are you &#8216;out’ as an FFA? Do your friends/family know your preferred type?*
Yeah... it's no big secret lol

**If you aren’t &#8216;out’, would that prevent you flirting with a BHM if your friends were present?*

**What’s your ideal mode of dress for a man?*
I don't mind.. whatever he feels comfortable in. Although a fat guy in a suit is irresistable.. Don't know how I stopped myself pouncing on Dan on our wedding day lol

**Describe your own mode of dress.*
whatever I feel like really, I like to wear alot of gothic style and black, but i like girly things and pink also. Love to wear dresses and mismatch clothes. Just my own style really. Oh and lots of bracelts, beads, spikes, chains....

**Describe your body type.*
5ft6 and my bodyweight fluctuates. from the 90's - 100lbs


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 3, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Very dapper and dressed up or smart casual. I love big men in good clothes



Oh yes, isn't it nice to know I haven't changed a bit...(although I don't always dress as girly as I used to, lovin' my leather jacket!)

Bella


----------

